# Lost all sound output - PLEASE help



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I have lost all audio/sound output on my computer. I'm getting no sound through the speakers or headphones and the basic sound recorder that comes on all computers does not function (blown sound card??). I tried a different set of speakers and they did not work either. The volume levels are all up, but I get nothing. I have an Emachines computer with Windows XP Media Center Edition (system info below). I did try the system restore feature in XP to go back to a previous time when everything was working properly and that did NOT fix the problem. In the device manager on my computer I checked under sound, video and game controllers and everything under there says that they are enabled and/or working properly. Under the "Sound, Video and Game Controllers" in device manager there is the following pertaining to sound: Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers, Media Control Devices, and RealTek High Definition Audio. The RealTek seems to be my default audio. I un-installed and re-installed the RealTek driver and that didn't fix the problem either. I ran the DirectX Diagnostic Tool and no problems were found. Then I clicked on the Sound tab and "Test DirectSound" and after it asks me if I heard the sound play I click No and the test results comes back: Failure at step 19 (user verification of software): HResult = 0x00000000 (error code). 
This all started after I was stupidly playing around with the headphone and microphone jacks on the computer by plugging a headphone type connector running from a stereo into and out of those jacks on the computer. I'm at a loss with this issue and would greatly appreciate any help someone can provide me with. I just want to get the sound back on. Thank you!
Here is a system summary:
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Manufacturer	GATEWAY
System Model	T5212
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz (2CPUs)


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey All-

It wouldn't let me edit my first post so I just did it as a reply. 
Still not having any luck fixing this but some questions came up:

Is it possible to have a blown/faulty sound card YET have the system read that the device is enabled and working properly? With having all audio properties reading that they are enabled and working properly, but still getting no sound...could that be corrupted files? Wouldn't the computer register that? Dxdiag says no problems found.

Here's something interesting: I can still burn audio cds no problem, but can't here the audio on the computer. Put the disc in a stereo and it's perfect. If my sound card was faulty would I even be able to burn these cds? Doesn't the cd burner rely on the soundcard?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It sounds like you might have overloaded the sound card. I'm not sure how you've connected it to the stereo though. Did you set up a loop using the card's in/out ports connected to the stereo?

The sound card is not needed for burning audio CDs.


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Koala! Thanks for the response and the welcome!

I no longer have the stereo running into the computer.
Not sure what you mean by setting up a loop using the card's in/out ports, but here's what happened. I was trying something out just to see what would happen. I have an audio cord and on one end is one black and one red audio plug (which was connected to the stereo) and on the other end was a headphone type plug (not sure what it's called). I plugged this into the microphone jack on the front of the computer and I could hear the stereo through the computer speakers (although fuzzy), but not before accidentally plugging this output from the stereo into the 'headphone' jack on the front. So, it went in and out of the microphone and headphone jacks several times. The sound has been out ever since. The standard sound recorder doesn't function anymore either. It will open but will not operate after clicking record. Is the basic sound recorder part of the sound card or part of the operating system? 

I'm still trying to see if i have to restore the operating system since all diagnostics and settings have checked out that all sound properties are enabled and/or working properly. I've researched and researched and checked all settings a couple dozen times. I was actually just about to restore the OS until I came online and saw that I had a reply and decided I should wait. I was at the point of last resort with this issue. 

I would greatly appreciate any ideas, suggestions, and thoughts you might have. Thank you again for your response!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sound Recorder is part of Windows. It's one of the optional components that is selected when you first install Windows, so it's not related to the sound card.

Try reinstalling DirectX and the sound driver.

If you've connected the mic input jack to the stereo's input jack (or output to output), you might have damaged the card. Try a new one or test your card in another computer.


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Koala-

Thank you for the info. 

As to the DirectX, am I downloading and updating the DirectX End-user Runtime? From what I've read DirectX can't be uninstalled, so am I just updating it? I'll have to do the DirectX and re-install the sound driver late Monday night after work. I still have dial-up and according to the Microsoft Download Center it will take about 4 + hours to download the DirectX.
If that doesn't work and i have to get in to the sound card it'll be a couple days before I get a chance to do it. I'll let you know what happens.

Lastly, since the sound recorder is a Windows component, to get that functioning again would I have to re-install the operating system? It wasn't included on the back-up disc created when the computer was new.

Thank you so much for your response and helping me work through this. I really appreciate it!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the latest *DirectX 9.0c*. If it's taking too long to download, see if you have a copy on a computer magazine CD. They're usually quite up to date.

Install and reboot, then go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab, enable full hardware acceleration and click the Test button. Do the same for the Music tab. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

You won't have to reinstall Windows. At the moment, Sound Recorder is not working because it doesn't recognise your sound card or the card is damaged, so there's nothing for it to record. It should be ok after you reinstall DirectX and the sound driver. Do you see any yellow or red flags in Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager?

Once we get it working again you might want to look at an alternative to Windows Sound Recorder. *Audacity 1.2.6* (freeware) has more features and is very easy to use.


----------



## luke_d81 (Jan 22, 2008)

i am having a similar problem to old-mate Gregoreee. but i actually sent my computer away to the guys i originally got it from, it's a work computer, because something happened to the power source (i think), one day it just wouldnt boot up. anyway, after 3months!! i got it back, and now it has no sound, but the same thing as old Gregoreee, it says that all devices are enabled and working properly etc...

Little help...?


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

koala said:


> This is the latest *DirectX 9.0c*. If it's taking too long to download, see if you have a copy on a computer magazine CD. They're usually quite up to date.
> 
> Install and reboot, then go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab, enable full hardware acceleration and click the Test button. Do the same for the Music tab. Any problems listed in the Notes box?
> 
> ...


Hi Koala-

Well, no luck after downloading the latest DirectX and re-installing the sound driver. Still no sound and everything checks out enabled and working properly. I don't have any yellow or red flags in device manager that would indicate a problem. Testing DirectSound and clicking No when it asks if I heard the sound play, I get the results message: Failure at step 19 (User verification of software): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code). However, DirectX indicates No Problems Found. I'll have to get inside to the sound card when I get a chance. Looks like it is time to try a new one.
I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for your continued help and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Koala-

Well, I installed a new sound card. I could REALLY use some help. I'm sorry in advance for making this so long below.

Had only 2 choices and purchased a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Soundcard. After opening the computer to install, I discovered that my current audio was just Basic Motherboard Audio. I didn't have an actual sound "card". There was no card. My audio device was actually just a small metal box on the motherboard at the back panel of the computer
with the audio jacks/connections coming out the back. This metal box, the audio device, is literally secured to the motherboard and I don't think it comes off. It's like it's glued to the motherboard. So, I disabled this "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" because the system would keep finding it. Because of this, device manager shows "Other Devices" with a yellow question mark and audio device on high definition audio bus
with a yellow question mark under a red X. The system picks up the new sound card, but seems to be having driver issues. 

I used the installation disc for the card installing all the software and drivers. Maybe it didn't actually load all the drivers. I enabled
the card to use the device. Although, under Sounds and Audio Devices > Hardware > Sound Blaster Audigy > Properties I get driver is enabled
but has not been started. Under Sounds and Audio Devices Properties in control panel the volume tab says no audio device.
Under the audio and voice tabs everything is grayed out under default device. I think Windows audio compatability driver/s might be missing. 
The installation cd said that it takes care of installing these Windows drivers, but in device manager under hidden devices I don't see the 
WDMAud driver that I've read is important. 

I ran DirectX with these results: 

DirectX diagnostics:

Test DirectSound fails with results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x88780078 (no driver)

Test DirectMusic using port Sound Blaster Audigy was successful! I heard the midi music through the speakers.

Test DirectMusic using port Microsoft Synthesizer fails with results: 
Failure at step 6 (Activating the IDirectMusicPort): HRESULT = 0x88780078(no driver)

I thought I was at a loss with this issue before, but now. Hopefully I just need a few fixes here and there.
Any help you can provide would be GREATLY appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed reply. That should make it easier for us to fix.

Your current audio device is called 'onboard' or 'integrated', meaning the sound chip is embedded in the motherboard. This is very common and not a problem. You just need to disable the onboard sound in BIOS (tap F8 at startup) and then reboot into Windows, remove the onboard device with the red X from Device Manager, and install the drivers and software for the Soundblaster card. Reboot to activate the new driver. This should fix the sound problem, but you might also have to reinstall DirectX and then run the dxdiag sound tests again.

Make sure your speakers are plugged into the card and not the onboard jacks. :wink:


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

koala said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. That should make it easier for us to fix.
> 
> Your current audio device is called 'onboard' or 'integrated', meaning the sound chip is embedded in the motherboard. This is very common and not a problem. You just need to disable the onboard sound in BIOS (tap F8 at startup) and then reboot into Windows, remove the onboard device with the red X from Device Manager, and install the drivers and software for the Soundblaster card. Reboot to activate the new driver. This should fix the sound problem, but you might also have to reinstall DirectX and then run the dxdiag sound tests again.
> 
> Make sure your speakers are plugged into the card and not the onboard jacks. :wink:



Hi Koala-

Still having much trouble.

Thanks for the info about the onboard audio. I disabled it in the BIOS and that removed it from the device manager on its own. That was great.
As to the new sound card: I uninstalled the Sound Blaster software, drivers, etc. that came from the installation cd so that I could re-install, this time doing the FULL installation option to see what would happen. I'm having all the same problems as before. The only time I hear any sound at all is when I do the test under the Music tab in DirectX using the Sound Blaster Audigy port. I get system beeps when an info box pops up in Windows which I imagine is the sound card since I was not previously getting that before the new card. That's all I get as far as audio/sounds. All other DirectX tests fail with the same results as in my last post. 

When I go into Sounds and Audio Devices in the Control Panel everything is grayed out in the volume, audio, and voice tabs and nothing can be selected. This is where the default device would be selected, but there is nothing there. The volume tab reads No Audio Device. However, the hardware tab and device manager indicates that Sound Blaster Audigy is in there, but with a status of: Driver is enabled but has not been started. It even says that it is functioning properly. I made sure to select "use audio features on this device" and the device is enabled, but still nothing. 

I also ran the Creative Diagnostics application that came off the installation cd (the only application that seems to function) and I get success check marks with the Drivers and DirectSound Tests, but I never do hear a thing during those tests. The Windows Multimedia Test gives a failure X with results: Windows multimedia tests fail wave out device: SoundBlaster Audigy.

Most of the applications that were installed from the cd don't function. The Creative Software Autoupdate will not connect to the service. Most of the other applications will give a pop-up box with a red X saying that there is no audio device available on the system or the audio device is not available and the application must close.

Are we having fun yet? Please help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Run and type *services.msc*

Scroll down to Windows Audio. The description for this service says: "_Manages audio devices for Windows-based programs. If this service is stopped, audio effects will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it wll fail to start_."

It should say '*Started*' for Status and '*Automatic*' for Startup Type. If not, right-click Windows Audio and select Properties to change the values to Started (using the Start button) and Automatic (dropdown menu).

Go to Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager. Click the [+] next to System Devices. If you don't see 'Plug & Play Software Device Enumerator' listed, follow the instructions below:



> 1. Copy the MACHINE.INF file in C:\Windows\Inf directory to a Temporary directory
> 
> -e.g. c:\temp
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Koala-

I checked what you said. Windows audio already had a status of Started and startup type was on automatic. I didn't have to change it. In Device Manager > System Devices, the 'Plug & Play Software Device Enumerator' was listed.

What would be next?

Thank You


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Gregoreee said:


> Hi Koala-
> 
> I checked what you said. Windows audio already had a status of Started and startup type was on automatic. I didn't have to change it. In Device Manager > System Devices, the 'Plug & Play Software Device Enumerator' was listed.
> 
> ...



Hi Koala-

Haven't heard from you so I just wanted to drop a message real quick and see if you could still help me. 
I've been troubleshooting some more and still no sound. I'm at a complete loss on what else to do.


----------



## Abhinay (Jan 31, 2008)

koala said:


> Go to Start > Run and type *services.msc*
> 
> Scroll down to Windows Audio. The description for this service says: "_Manages audio devices for Windows-based programs. If this service is stopped, audio effects will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it wll fail to start_."
> 
> ...




I did this, but I didn't check to see if I had the plug and play software enumerator, and now I have 2! How do I get rid of the one I installed?


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it's time to call Creative tech support. This ought to be real fun. Hope everything is ok Koala. I haven't heard from you in weeks. 
Hope you got your issue resolved Abhinay. Wish I could help, but I can't even solve my problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Oops! Sorry Greg, I sometimes lose track of thread notifications.



> I also ran the Creative Diagnostics application that came off the installation cd (the only application that seems to function) and *I get success check marks with the Drivers and DirectSound Tests, but I never do hear a thing during those tests. The Windows Multimedia Test gives a failure X with results: Windows multimedia tests fail wave out device: SoundBlaster Audigy.*


This suggests that the drivers and DirectX are installed correctly. Considering this, I'm surprised the 'services' fix didn't work. Try this registry patch from Kelly's Korner, *Restore Sound - Windows Audio Service* (scroll down to #371). Download and click the file to run. This will add some lines to the XP registry. Reboot to complete.


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Koala-

Well, still no sound. Thanks for the tip, but unfortunately the registry patch didn't fix the problem. I just can't understand it. Any more ideas? Thanks for your help 

Greg


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please try and reinstall your motherboard drivers http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mce/previous/integrated/integrated-cat82-mce.html


----------



## dan474834 (Mar 25, 2008)

well greg the same things happening to me and I dont know were this koala guy is but id try a differnt site. Il see if anyones posted later.:upset:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Dan

Welcome to TSF. You comments however are a little unhelpful as Koala and myself are volunteers and do help the best way we can. Koala is a very intelligent, knowledgeable and well respected member of the tech team and like all of us is taking his own time to help others. Please respect that. 

Anyway, I am waiting on the OP to try my advice of reinstalling the chipset drivers. I suggested this 3 days ago and haven't heard back. 

Having seen many tech forums, I would suggest sticking around and you will see that TSF is a quality well informed community. Maybe if you had made more than 1 (twice) addition to the community you would have seen this.

I hope you solve this issue, please be patient and post your own NEW thread. Our team will endeavour to help you as soon as we can. 

Thanks


----------



## swallmark (Apr 18, 2008)

I had a similar problem - audio would disappear when I touched the volume or mute function on the media center DVD player and it wouldn't work on any windoes apps.

I have a M-Audio PCI sound card and the volume setting were normal and the device manager indicated everything was working fine. 

I discovered that if you go to control panel | Sounds and Audi Devices | Audio Tab and click on the volume button for the default playback device, the voume was lowered to 0 - Despite tyhe fact that the volume is supposed to be controled by the M-Audio control panel.

It fixed the issue - until I try to adjust the volume again in media center. Then I have to apply the same fix


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bigfellla!

Sorry it took me so long to get back on here. Been dealing with other issues. Thank you for the suggestion. I will try it tonight and let you know what happens.
Would the motherboard drivers be the same as the Windows drivers?


----------



## Gregoreee (Jan 2, 2008)

BigFellla,
For some reason my system wouldn't complete the download from that link you posted. I don't know what to do. Help  I think it's time to start troubleshooting from scratch, maybe. I've been without sound since November. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

